# A new sample library review youtube channel



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2018)

What a mouthful.  Anyway...

I just launched my sample library review channel for youtube: *Fox Audio*.

The format is a bit different from the majority of review channels in that the playthrough is divided from the review commentary. I purposely did this, so that viewers wouldn't have to sit through my yapping if they only wanted to hear the library.

New subscribers, and thumbs ups are certainly appreciated! Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9uKaRD9-EXMDvoUeiXPkCg/featured


----------



## CGR (Dec 29, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> What a mouthful.  Anyway...
> 
> I just launched my sample library review channel for youtube: *Fox Audio*.
> 
> ...


Great to see Mike - will check it out soon.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2018)

CGR said:


> Great to see Mike - will check it out soon.


Thank you!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2018)

Really helpful, thank you, Mike.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 29, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Really helpful, thank you, Mike.


Thanks Daniel! The support is really appreciated!


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 10, 2019)

subbed 
If you use TAL Sampler send me a message and I can send you copies of my libraries if you like. Very much not mainstream orchestral sounds


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 18, 2019)

Empty Vessel said:


> subbed
> If you use TAL Sampler send me a message and I can send you copies of my libraries if you like. Very much not mainstream orchestral sounds


Thanks for the sub!

I'm actually 100% unfamiliar with TAL Sampler, but I'm definitely interested.


----------



## emptyvessel (Jan 18, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Thanks for the sub!
> 
> I'm actually 100% unfamiliar with TAL Sampler, but I'm definitely interested.



It's a great sounding retro soft-sampler, modelling a lot of the old 80s/90s hardware samplers (which I also have several of  and love). It's a sort of back to basics deal, no massive multi-samples just that nice crunchy sound, which appeals to me. https://tal-software.com/products/tal-sampler


----------

